
Reporter blames ‘cruel’ Vanuatu ban on China - tomohawk
https://www.asiatimes.com/2019/11/article/reporter-blames-cruel-vanuatu-ban-on-china/
======
deogeo
> But he believes the government was most incensed over an expose filed in
> July about Chinese police entering the country and deporting six criminal
> suspects – four of whom had Vanuatu passports – without any reference to
> local courts.

I didn't think China had gotten so brazen.

